# FFAs: Do you like stud muffintops?



## zonker (Mar 28, 2006)

Familiar with the term muffintop? How about stud muffintop? (I really independently coined "stud muffintop" but someone else had the same idea first). This is from a William Safire column last summer:



> When the wearer's abdomen is flat, a display of flesh above and well below the bellybutton produces an eye-catching picture of what The Scotsman in Britain has called "the Britney belly-flash." However, when the wearer's midriff is flabby, a vivid culinary metaphor is used: muffin-top. ...
> 
> "Muffin-Top Mayhem!" was the headline in The New York Daily News this summer, atop a picture of a woman whose midriff was overhanging her belt. The unfortunate loser of this battle of the bulge was said by the writer, Mark Ellwood, to be called a muffin-top. He defined the display as "the unsightly roll of flesh that spills over the waist of a pair of too-tight pants." The locution is not sexist: a male actor, usually characterized as a "screen hunk," photographed in such a state is called a stud-muffin-top.


Showing off our fatness is sometimes tough for us to do, so here's some questions for the FFAs here:

Do you like that look, when the pants are tight and the flesh is spilling all over the place? Love handles, belly and backfat bulging out from above the waistline, sometimes even causing the top of the pants to roll down or push down. Do you like it when the tshirt rolls up above the flab, and the stud muffintop is in its naked glory? Or do you like seeing bare-bellied men? :eat2: :eat2: 

And a question for all you guys:

Are you comfortable showing off this look? (I'll give my answer after some input here)

z


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 29, 2006)

zonker said:


> - when the pants are tight and the flesh is spilling all over the place? Love handles, belly and backfat bulging out from above the waistline



Ohh that sounds SO sexy :wubu: 

Watch him at home (shirtless) *pheew*
I would defiantly pay him (and his belly) a lot of attention. Imagine him looking like that through a dinner? Se how his pants getting even tighter, and maybe help him open unbutton the pants, and give him a belly-rub.


----------



## inertia (Mar 29, 2006)

ha ha ha! 
yeah, it's cute. Most guys I know, though, wear their trousers right down around their backsides or even under their bum- you know,that skater way- rather than around their waists or hips.
If they're fat, it doesn't cause the muffin-top effect- it's just ever so revealing. I know one guy, a really fat young tattooist, who always seems to have his jeans buckled around the very bottom portion of his bum, an expanse of underpant exposed and the bottom of his belly hanging out of his teeshirt. What a disaster! Sartorial pandemonium.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 29, 2006)

I have yet to see this...see lots of girls with it around here...but your description, sounds absolutely wonderful! :eat2:


----------



## zonker (Mar 29, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I have yet to see this...see lots of girls with it around here...but your description, sounds absolutely wonderful! :eat2:


Well, I tried to find a few examples, and you may be right. I think this stud muffintop look has to be a roll of flab encircling the waist. Actually, it might be the first 15-40 pounds a guy puts on before he gets a really big round belly.
A few illustrations from some bellyshirt ads show flab hanging over the waist both in front and on the sides. These aren't all that good as examples. I'll look for a few more later. .....











And here's a fellow showing off his muffintop, evidently a recent acquisition given how tight his jeans are:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/515901389/1515912015077948468CHTgyv


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, I will have to say....heck yeah I like stud muffin tops!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

I have those Not really comfy showing them off though!!!


----------



## zonker (Mar 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I have those Not really comfy showing them off though!!!



I have quite a muffintop myself, particularly now that my largest pair of Levi's have gotten a bit too small to hold my waistline in comfortably. And like you, I am a bit reluctant to get out and show off my "comfort fat".

I really love this look on women. And women seem to have no problem at all showing their muffintops. Women of all ages and sizes seem to have no qualms about putting it all right out there for the world to see. Everywhere, I see those wonderful rolls of flab encircling waistlines.   

And this time of year, as they don their belly shirts, short tanks and tubetops, it almost seems a rite of spring for women to display their winter weight gain. And I really love this look on women -- that soft feminine roll which has gathered around their midsections during the winter. I know everytime I go outside on a nice spring day that I am going to get a wonderful eyeful of delicious midriff bulges everywhere.:eat2: :eat2: :smitten: :smitten: 

So why the double-standard? Why are we men so scared to get out there and show off our winter acquisitions? I really don't know. In some ways, it is apparently tougher for men than for women to show off our flabby midsections. Maybe we just need some encouragement from our friends and lovers . . .


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, Im a kind of conservative in that direction.. I DONT think men or women should show it all everywhere  but at home that would be LOVELY ;-)


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know why there is a double standard. I guess its just that most men don't wear belly shirts or half shirts to show it off.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm with Miss Scandinavia on this. It's not cool in public for anyone to show it all, but overall I think the female form lends itself more to being exposed at admired, even when compared to a "perfect" male.


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think the female form lends itself more to being exposed at admired, even when compared to a "perfect" male.



Touche, my Sadeian Friend!


----------



## PolarKat (Mar 29, 2006)

If it were up to me.. all men in the west should be wearing hijabs in public.. The "perfect male form" is the one that's properly covered.. I don't think I'll ever get what you women find attractive about us males..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> I don't think I'll ever get what you women find attractive about us males..



Hey, some of your fellow men think you guys are hot!  For me, liking men physically is about liking something I don't have: more gently tapered hip to waist, the feel of a breastbone, slight, exotic traces of stubble, shoulders that are harder and wider beneath my fingers... And we're all adults; do we need to point out the most basic differences?


----------



## inertia (Mar 31, 2006)

hey, er, t.s.l.- i think _one_ of us took a wrong turn somewhere, 'cause I was under the impression that this bit of the board was for girls who like _fat guys_...


----------



## inertia (Mar 31, 2006)

...i'll get my coat.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2006)

inertia said:


> hey, er, t.s.l.- i think _one_ of us took a wrong turn somewhere, 'cause I was under the impression that this bit of the board was for girls who like _fat guys_...



If you'll reread, I think even an Adonis-like physique in a pair of hot pants and half shirt is kind of... gross. I've been raised in a society where the eye of the camera is inherently male. I love men; I think men's bodies are beautiful. Revealing clothing is simply not for boys, IMHO. When it comes to men's bodies, I guess my perspective is all or nothing.

Mind you, we're about to delve into what *I* find sexy. When a woman dresses in revealing clothing, it adds a bit of mystery about her nude form. It's exciting to look at her waistline to her hip ratio and think about my fingers wandering the realms of her body from flesh to fabric to flesh. Feeling the heat of her skin from beneath a tight-fitting pair of jeans is amazing. With men, I tend to be sexually different. It's unfamiliar territory. I want him naked, vulnerable, visible. I like feeling and seeing the significantly slighter difference from waist to hip, the different shape of his chest. Enjoying differences or even expecting them within relationships doesn't mean I don't like BHM's. Also, if we like the same thing, it doesn't mean we'll agree about everything else.  

Also, this part of the board is for female fat admirers. As far as I knew, the world wasn't 100% heterosexual the last time I checked. Some of us women like fat chicks!


----------



## Obesus (Apr 1, 2006)

...would be Monk's robes, nurses' scrubs, lab coats or other uniforms of propriety, succorage and dignity...if you are not occupied in one of the helping professions, well-fitting and appropriate attire from a reputable dealer of taste is always appropriate. Men with portions of their anatomy hanging out in public give me the dang heebie-jeebies! Ewwww!:shocked: 

In private, of course, since one will invariably be fully tattoo'd, one is never naked, only nude...and since I have the entire hermetic (alchemical) process cleverly tattoo'd upon my entire personnage, those intimate moments are also highly instructional, historically illuminating and spiritually profound...:bow: 

Enclosed, find a sample photo of moi, dressed appropriately as the legendary Tomas de' Torquemada...founder of the Spanish Holy Office of the Inquisition


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2006)

in response to: Do you like that look, when the pants are tight and the flesh is spilling all over the place? Love handles, belly and backfat bulging out from above the waistline, sometimes even causing the top of the pants to roll down or push down. Do you like it when the tshirt rolls up above the flab, and the stud muffintop is in its naked glory? Or do you like seeing bare-bellied men? 

I LOVE THAT LOOK..whenever I meet a man via the internet..and divulge my secret *FANTASYS* as a FFA...i urge them to take some pics of exactlly THAT>.i love a short shirt or TIGHT shirt showing that belly hang <droooooooL>
and bare-bellied with me feeding and rubbing it...........DO NOT GET ME STARTED <EFG>

xox wendy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

Let me rephrase. A belly can be cute. Half-shirts on men... *Shivers...*


----------



## PolarKat (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey, some of your fellow men think you guys are hot!  For me, liking men physically is about liking something I don't have: more gently tapered hip to waist, the feel of a breastbone, slight, exotic traces of stubble, shoulders that are harder and wider beneath my fingers... And we're all adults; do we need to point out the most basic differences?


If I add slopeing forehead  I think it's describing a primate!

I was going more along the lines that I find the male form unatractive, I can apreciate the idea of a "good looking guy" (sean connery, harrison ford.. etc.), but leave them fully clothed.. at all times 

The female characteristics of soft curves and lines is attractive when it's "tastefully" exposed. Picture in your mind.. Open back on a male & female, and exposed shoulder, legs (wherez me kilt!!!). It's just that the women tend to have more sensuality when they're slightly visible, and men just look better in a nicely fitting suit..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, you! Baby monkeys are CUTE!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 13, 2006)

not sure if this is a good example of what this thread was discussing but I hope you enjoy  

View attachment tn.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2006)

think he QUALIFIES:smitten:


----------



## inertia (Apr 13, 2006)

ooh...that's nice to look at. Thanks, HDANGEL15. i wish more guys would walk around like that, with their sexy fat tummies hanging out...


----------



## Baby Robot (Apr 13, 2006)

Heh, that guy probably had his picture snapped right before suiting up for American Football practice. Under our shoulderpads, linemen (like I used to be) would wear half-shirts to prevent the straps on the shoulderpads from chafing but not overheat our bellies. And of course, football pants are tight, satiny affairs, never really understood that bit. Sadly, all my football equipment had to be returned to school when I graduated 4 years ago, still have all my rugby stuff from college, though. Having not played in a year and a half, I wonder what my rugby shorts would look like on me.....

*starts digging through clothing piles*


----------



## inertia (Apr 14, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhh...I though he was just taking a fearless and singular approach to fashion. Heh heh squeezing fat guys into little shiny shorts...we don't do that over here. 
Well, not as a matter of course.


----------



## Kizzume (Jul 6, 2006)

It took a lot of courage for me to start to wear them out in public, but I wear these types regularly when it's hot out. Yeah, I get a lot of looks, and with the one that says "(fat)", I get a lot of smiles and good comments, even from people who are supposedly disgusted by it.











It's great to feel free. It's great to like myself. It's great to finally not feel so picky about who I'm attracted to anymore (I might even try being with a woman sometime) now that I like my appearance.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 6, 2006)

Kizzume said:


> It took a lot of courage for me to start to wear them out in public, but I wear these types regularly when it's hot out. Yeah, I get a lot of looks, and with the one that says "(fat)", I get a lot of smiles and good comments, even from people who are supposedly disgusted by it.
> 
> It's great to feel free. It's great to like myself. It's great to finally not feel so picky about who I'm attracted to anymore (I might even try being with a woman sometime) now that I like my appearance.




*love the shirt...love muffin tops and short tees u got the look any FFA would LOVE to be seen with you and rub that gorgeous belly....very sexy <EFG>
muahhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------

